# Resource conflicts with 3.5.0

## Aquous

Folks,

my newest 3.5.0-gentoo kernel is showing two resource conflicts in dmesg:

```
[    0.865014] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000460-0x000000000000047f SystemIO conflicts with Region \TCOI 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

[    0.865018] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    0.865019] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting iTCO_wdt

[    0.865022] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GP2C 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

[    0.865024] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    0.865055] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich
```

The system works fine otherwise (well, somewhere along the way Avant Window Navigator got screwed up - it's not properly updating anymore when I close a window; but that's probably not related). However, I would like to correct this problem anyway. The question: how?

I've got a hunch that it's related to the new CONFIG_INTEL_MEI option which I enabled seeing as I got the hardware. The reason for that hunch is that this is one of the new features of 3.5.0 and my previous 3.4 kernel doesn't have this problem.

Any thoughts?

----------

## 188562

Bug 44991 - lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting iTCO_wdt

Bug 48811 - lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

----------

